# Help needed with Fiber connection + DD-WRT Router



## silkstone (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi All,

I've just upgraded from 7 Mbps ADSL to 45 Mbps Fiber and I'm having a little difficulty setting up my home network as I'd like.

My previous setup was with a ADSL Modem set as a client and my R700 (DD-WRT Router) handling PPPoE. This allowed me to connect over WAN to the different services I'd set up. I'd like to recreate this set up with the ISP provided modem/router, but I'm having difficulty and I think it has something to do with the VLAN settings, but I'm a little stuck on how to go about resolving the problem.

The fiber modem/router is a Totolink F1 (Piece of crap) and I'm using it with a Netgear R7000 on DD-WRT.

I tried just setting the Totolink to bridged mode, then setting DD-WRT to PPPoE (which is what worked with my ADSL connection) but It doesn't connect at all. I found the following link: http://forum.anphat.vn/showthread.php?t=80448 (google translate needed) with some guidance, but neither of the 2 methods in the pdf file worked, though I am on a different ISP.

I'm linking some images from the Totolink administration pages in the hopes someone can point me in the right direction:










VLAN is set to disabled by default









The VLAN configuration on my R7000





Thanks in advance for any help or advice you guys can provide.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 18, 2017)

Try having the totolink in bridged mode only not gateway mode..


----------



## silkstone (Apr 18, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> Try having the totolink in bridged mode only not gateway mode..



I mis-typed in my original post. I've got it set in bridge mode and it's not allowing my R7000 to connect thru PPPoE at all.

I was wondering if I have to sset up any VLANs on either my R7000 or the Totolink to get it to work. I know VLAN is disabled on the Totolink and I think it is on the R7000 too.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 18, 2017)

did u try mac address cloning as well... some of those crappy modemrouters require that or they even have a secret mac blacklist or some crap like that. that thing's config is almost like the crap 18th centurylink provides (at my mom's old place) and in order to use the netgear router with it (forget that one's model tho) we had to use mac address cloning on it.. that's how we fixed it.. 

word of advice... dont move to areas with them as the only isp.. you're gonna have a bad time


----------



## silkstone (Apr 18, 2017)

Unfortunately there is no option for MAC address cloning on the Totolink crap. 
I've updated my OP with a picture of the DD-WRT VLAN configuration page in case that helps to shed more light on my situation.
These are the default DD-WRT settings and were working fine when using an ADSL connection.


----------



## remixedcat (Apr 18, 2017)

you might wanna try it on ddwrt then...


----------



## silkstone (Apr 18, 2017)

remixedcat said:


> you might wanna try it on ddwrt then...



I did, unfortunately no cigar.


----------



## newtekie1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Put the box your ISP gives you in bridge mode, and set the DD-WRT router to DHCP, not PPPoE.  The box from your ISP should still be negotiating and establishing the connection, in bridge mode it acts as a modem.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 18, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> Put the box your ISP gives you in bridge mode, and set the DD-WRT router to DHCP, not PPPoE.  The box from your ISP should still be negotiating and establishing the connection, in bridge mode it acts as a modem.



That was one of the first things that I tried and it does not want to connect to the internet when I set it up that way.
Setting it as a bridge turns the WAN port into a LAN port (according to the router management page)


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 18, 2017)

silkstone said:


> Unfortunately there is no option for MAC address cloning on the Totolink crap.
> I've updated my OP with a picture of the DD-WRT VLAN configuration page in case that helps to shed more light on my situation.
> These are the default DD-WRT settings and were working fine when using an ADSL connection.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 18, 2017)

That option disappears as soon as I put it into bridge mode


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2017)

silkstone said:


> That option disappears as soon as I put it into bridge mode


grrr....

I have a question, having dealt with this issue from the DSL side of the circuit. Which of the two devices are you getting to manage the PPPOE negotiation?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2017)

sometimes you need to explicitly turn off NAT and put it in bridge mode.


----------



## silkstone (Apr 19, 2017)

Ahhzz said:


> grrr....
> 
> I have a question, having dealt with this issue from the DSL side of the circuit. Which of the two devices are you getting to manage the PPPOE negotiation?



Ideally, I'd like the R7000 to manage the PPPoE. Only because there's no way to allow the ISPs router to do the PPPoE and not double NAT



Solaris17 said:


> sometimes you need to explicitly turn off NAT and put it in bridge mode.



Thanks. I'll give that a try this evening when I get home. From everything I've been reading, just putting it into bridge mode and allowing my R7000 to handle PPPoE should work.

From another forum, it's been suggested I set the ISPs router on bridge mode and try a direct connection using PPPoE on my PC first.
I'll start there and if it doesn't work, play around with the NAT settings.


----------



## Ahhzz (Apr 19, 2017)

silkstone said:


> Ideally, I'd like the R7000 to manage the PPPoE. Only because there's no way to allow the ISPs router to do the PPPoE and not double NAT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good place to start. I had misunderstood one of your posts, and thought you were trying to get the fiber router to manage it. Keep us updated.


----------

